# Banded Ross



## greenhead61 (Feb 15, 2007)

I just got my first banded ross today. Is it very common to shoot a banded ross?Its the first one I've seen. Anybody else got any?? :beer:


----------



## GVGoose (Oct 8, 2005)

yep, I got one with the neck collar a couple years ago


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I took a white on white collared Ross' home last spring from SD. It was Banded in Nanavut Canada. The day before we killed a black and white collared Ross'. No idea where that one was banded though.

Interesting note: I did'nt even kill the banded Ross' I took home. The guy who won the flip gave it to me as a gift :huh: . I was filming. You guy's wanna see the footage?


----------



## h2ofowlguide (Jan 24, 2007)

yeh we wanna see


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

yes sir!


----------



## krsportsman (Feb 1, 2006)

Yeah, I shot one in SD with a yellow neck collar! It was banded in Nunavut, Canada as well.


----------



## greenhead61 (Feb 15, 2007)

Dont think i ever seen a snow or ross with a collar in the field. The ross i got today just had a leg band. If I got one with a collar Ide have it mounted!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

averyghg: uglier than a bowl of smashed arseholes?! Thats pretty dam ugly dude  .

Ok. You guy's twisted my arm :lol: . Like it or not, here it is. The banded Ross' was actually the one that got killed dead last in the footage you're about to see. It fell like a rock about 400yds away. You can barley see it fall. I should have filmed more but what ya see is what ya get. I hope you find at least a hint of entertainment in it. Enjoy.

http://media.putfile.com/Dr-Phil-in-SD


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

greenhead61 said:


> Dont think i ever seen a snow or ross with a collar in the field. The ross i got today just had a leg band. If I got one with a collar Ide have it mounted!


Congrats on the band! They're -ALL- cool. Collared or not, bands are sweet!


----------



## greenhead61 (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah bands are awsom. Some people have all the luck though. Buddy of mine got three bands with three shots last year two had collars. :eyeroll:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Shot a ross with a yellow neck collar the third CO season. Last bird i picked up to


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

yeah over the past three years ive hunted we have shot 2 ross geese with bands and they were both double banded with $100 reward bands on both of them.


----------



## pineapple (Apr 25, 2006)

i shot a banded ross last spring in april 
It was on a juvy hunt
80 bird limit and 2 bands were shot


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

I shot a collared Ross last spring....

We shot a banded Ross in Alberta this fall.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

fisky,
any input to this subject matter? you lucky sob, lol! although the remains you have left, i don't know if we can call it an actual collar anymore. :toofunny: maybe thats cuz you're just too good of a shot, i dont know! :huh:


----------



## Wild Bill (Aug 8, 2006)

I shot a neck collared banded Ross 2 years ago.


----------

